# Remington 770 selling cheap at walmart...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I know the 770 is a cheaper remington, but if anyone is looking to buy one i saw they are -$100 at walmart...
so they are normally $447 going for $347...The Walmart i visited was trying to clear their stock out of these models...donno if its being discontinued or they just decided to get other types of rifles and so they are selling it cheaper...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

They are pretty clunky. My guess is they can't get rid of them. Especially when you can get the model 700 for $450 off the same Walmart shelf.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

$347 dollars for a paper weight, that's expensive!!!! I know 3 or 4 guys that have bought them and regret it everytime they go shooting. IMO, remington really hurt their name by producing such a poor product like the 770.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

yfzduner450 said:


> $347 dollars for a paper weight, that's expensive!!!! I know 3 or 4 guys that have bought them and regret it everytime they go shooting. IMO, remington really hurt their name by producing such a poor product like the 770.


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner. Yes I have one and I wear a paper bag over my head everytime I go out to shoot it. I have to treat it like a single shot though because the action is so sloppy. I keep it around for the free loaders. They usually don't ask to borrow a rifle from me again. :mrgreen:


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought one and sold it, the selling it part was the best decision! They are a terrible gun, the action is bad, and most gunsmiths refuse to work on them. A savage or mossberg for the similar price is a much better gun imo, or just go with a classic Rem 700, and you will be happy.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Like their old 710, the 770 has quickly earned the reputation of another one of Remington's POS bargain rifles. 


I was at the cache valley shooting range awhile back, shooting next to a feller that had a Savage Axis in .223. I was amazed at how good that thing was shooting at 100 yards (most definitely 1 inch groups or less) I think you can find one for around $280-$320.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WALMART HAS BEEN UNDERSOLD!

I just got an email flyer from Sportsman's Warehouse and they have the 770 scope combo for $279.99 It's a paper weight clearance race. The link to the ad is below, page 3

http://marketing.sportsmanswarehouse.co ... Insert.pdf


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite phrases comes to mind:
"Cheap crap, is still crap."


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Words to live by Gary


----------

